# Shipping to South Africa



## Izy (Dec 2, 2010)

Im hoping someone can answer This question.

Im planning on moving back to SA and have a few things I would like to bring with me. Nothing big i packed all my things into plastic boxes and would like to know if it would be easier to find a shipping company or by air?

And if someone knows about how much i can expect to pay for this?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Izy said:


> Im hoping someone can answer This question.
> 
> Im planning on moving back to SA and have a few things I would like to bring with me. Nothing big i packed all my things into plastic boxes and would like to know if it would be easier to find a shipping company or by air?
> 
> And if someone knows about how much i can expect to pay for this?


if its pallet sized, you can send it unaccompanied luggage which I found to be the easiest


----------



## Izy (Dec 2, 2010)

unaccompanied luggage with who? the airline?
I do not even have a clue where to start looking, my husband just want to sell everything and give the rest away, but i really want some of my stuffies.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

yes, the airline, google is your friend!


----------



## Numpty2 (Mar 14, 2011)

Air cost is more but if it is nt to much buy excess baggage... shipped a couple of years ago two suitcases and it was stored and delivered to my parents house.. £150.
Excess baggage company or look in TNT magazine for more companies and get quotes. It is easy. I am packing up a house with cars to ship back now. Not so easy. Looking for container quotes. It is cheaper to take our things from here than to replace them there.


----------

